# Meet 3 of this years kits



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

Meet Bliss's Nephews Inca,Poley and Salam 

Salam and Incas pics are more recent.


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww! They are cuteys  I love the pic of Inca...he's got his tongue sticking out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hahah yeah hes a right carictor so funny and loves playing with his brothers.


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

He looks great fun! How many ferts hav you got?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi I have 20 ferrets it sounds alot but most are girls and live in groups.


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

Lovely pics, I wish mine would stay still long enough to take one!
I have tried holding them with one hand and camera in the other, and just occassionally I get something decent , but i live in hope

It's surprising how quickly ferret maths happens , 1 + 1 soon becomes 6 etc etc.

Mine are in groups too, and its great watching them (how time flies then)


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow thats a lot, I bet it doesn't seem that much when they live together  Whats one more  I tried holding them in one hand and the camera in the other, but mine don't wanna keep still lol...wiggly little mites! I think I need a camera with a faster shutter speed. Wot camera do you use DKDREAM?

I only have 2 boys at the mo...but my Aunt wants to give me her girlie now...so ferret maths might apply to me as well


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

I use a Sony Mavric digital camera. I bred the 3 kits they where in a litter of 9 all stayed  theres 3 DEWs 1 polecat 2 silvers and 3 silver-mitts. I named them Bella,Nippy,Zena,Indy,Gemini,Juno,Salam,Poley and Inca


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi LH

Your doing a great job with them  Oh so exciting how do you feel about maybe having another ferret? I find the girl ferrets alot more independant then the boys the boys can be very loving and playful where the girls tend to play when they feel like it. lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Upthferrets

Thanks  would be great to see some of your fererts the one on your pic looks like a silver mitt like inca?


----------



## kazza1964 (Aug 21, 2008)

Awww I love babies I like your poley mitt best I have a soft spot for them :001_wub:


----------



## sillybunny (Nov 4, 2008)

i dont think id trust them they look like there up to something


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

Yeah Inca is really nice he has 4 white paws (full) and a white splodge on his belly and ontop of his head


----------



## kazza1964 (Aug 21, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah Inca is really nice he has 4 white paws (full) and a white splodge on his belly and ontop of his head


Oh I thought Salem was the poley mitt he looks poley to me


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi There

Sorry for the confusion the names are not in order. 

Inca is a silver-Mitt (Poley Mitt)
Salam is a silver
Poley is a light polecat


----------



## kazza1964 (Aug 21, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi There
> 
> Sorry for the confusion the names are not in order.
> 
> ...


heres my 2 silver mitts Sugar & Spice " the terrible twins " when they were babies :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

I have 2 sisters that look simalor to them, they are a lovley colour. I also have their half brother who has a black nose.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely ferrets, gorgeous colours, beautiful,xx


----------

